# New Truck



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I finally took the plunge and replaced my old work truck that was mangled by an elderly woman in a wreck the week before Christmas.

Originally I was settled upon getting a van. I test drove some, actually found a few with low mileage, but after test driving this truck, I fell in love.

It's a 2011 Silverado (Florida edition) with 35,000 original miles, and still under warranty. It has a 5.3L V8, a tow package, trailer brakes, etc. I had to order the matching topper and ladder rack, which took almost 3 weeks to arrive. They were installed a couple days ago, so now I am truly ready to rock and roll.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Great looking truck John. With a rig like that, you may have to upgrade your status to "Pro".


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

RH said:


> Great looking truck John. With a rig like that, you may have to upgrade your status to "Pro".


Let's not get ahead of ourselves. :jester:

Actually, I'm hoping the truck helps me increase my closing rates.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Nice ride :thumbup:

gotta feel great driving that & i agree with RH ... you made the move to Pro, not just the truck but all your hard work

glad you see you grow :thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Fantastic, SJ! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

John 
Where in Florida are you 
Are you guys able to work out side this time of year ?


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Phinnster said:


> John
> Where in Florida are you
> Are you guys able to work out side this time of year ?


I'm in Central Florida, about 25 miles northwest of Orlando. And yes, we can work outside year round. It has been in the mid to upper 30's here the last few mornings, but warms up enough to pressure wash or paint in a couple of hours. It is the rain, not the temperature, that can throw a wrench in things.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Looks clean as can be. Love the ladder rack.

Would 4x8 sheet goods fit up there too?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> It's a 2011 Silverado (Florida edition) with 35,000 original miles, and still under warranty. *It has a 5.3L V8, a tow package, trailer brakes, etc. I had to order the matching topper and ladder rack, which took almost 3 weeks to arrive. * They were installed a couple days ago, so now I am truly ready to rock and roll.


So when does the matching vinyl wrapped enclosed tandem axle mega trailer arrive? :whistling2:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I paint paint said:


> Looks clean as can be. Love the ladder rack.
> 
> Would 4x8 sheet goods fit up there too?


Yepper. And with a couple of inches to spare, width-wise. Part of the reason I chose this rack was that it has 6 cross pieces of aluminum to support stuff of various lengths, and it has a "spindle" of sorts at the rear which spins, so you can easily start loading items onto the rack. I was really pleasantly surprised when I first saw the rack in person. The photo in the brochure did not nearly do it justice. Here's a photo of the rear.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I paint paint said:


> So when does the matching vinyl wrapped enclosed tandem axle mega trailer arrive? :whistling2:


I don't want to be reduntant, but let's not get ahead of ourselves. :jester:

To be honest, I put almost all my savings into this, and have allotted enough to purchase a new set of tires, but I'm about tapped out now. The good news: it's paid for!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice rig...


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I surely need to pressure wash my driveway, ey?


----------



## gpainting (Jan 13, 2016)

Sweet truck! You did a great job picking that out, im going to have to keep this in mind when I am able to get a new ride. 

I'm interested in knowing how it affects your closing rate. Maybe after some time you can post the results?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I surely need to pressure wash my driveway, ey?


Maybe a little


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

How much weight can the topper support? I have a ladder rack on my truck but it is bolted to the bed, pre- fiberglass p.o.s. beds, cause I was concerned about the weight of stuff.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice truck! But am I the only one who finds it very sad that most pickups nowadays are more car than pickup? All of them have a back seat, but the bed is getting smaller and smaller. Its very hard to find a truck with a full size bed anymore. I'm hauling tools and supplies, not my family.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> Nice truck! But am I the only one who finds it very sad that most pickups nowadays are more car than pickup? All of them have a back seat, but the bed is getting smaller and smaller. Its very hard to find a truck with a full size bed anymore. I'm hauling tools and supplies, not my family.


I have complained about what you describe for years. An eight foot bed is now a thing of the past. What I have noticed is that many, many truck owners are more into comfort, style, and using their vehicle for just about anything except for working. 

I did not want a big extended cab and a dinky bed. What's the point? I compromised...I can store tools in the cab, and the bed is a tad over six feet so I can put a 6 foot ladder in there and not have to take it off the rack every time I need it, which is extremely often. I'm not hauling my family either. I just wanted a rain-proof way to haul tools, and be able to lock them up, without having to get a van.

I'm 55 years old and decided that comfort should be a factor. Besides, I've heard that you can smell what you're hauling in most vans, whereas I won't have that problem.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

kmp said:


> How much weight can the topper support? I have a ladder rack on my truck but it is bolted to the bed, pre- fiberglass p.o.s. beds, cause I was concerned about the weight of stuff.


Honestly, I don't know the answer to your question. However, I'm not planning on loading say, 5 or more sheets of 3/4'' plywood up there. 

Two ladders most of the time, occasionally a sheet or two of plywood, 2 by 4's, trim, and the like. My old ChevyS10 had a topper and a much smaller ladder rack, and handled such weight with no problem. Although I did have leaf spring helpers and air shocks on it.


----------



## rml63 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Your truck*

John, 
First that is a nice truck you have there. I recently traded my Nissan Frontier for a Ram promaster city van and I have to say it does work out really well for hauling anything a truck can haul.

I make dump runs in occasionally and the worst of the garbage goes near the back and is not to bad. My van is front wheel drive and has a very low lift in height compared to my pickup about 21 inches . I don't have a logo on mine yet but there is lots of space . The difference between outfitting my truck or getting the van was 4k so I went the van route. I agree a vehicle in good shape will help your image as a pro and can only help your closing rate. Best of luck with your new truck.

Mike


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

rml63 said:


> John,
> First that is a nice truck you have there. I recently traded my Nissan Frontier for a Ram promaster city van and I have to say it does work out really well for hauling anything a truck can haul.
> 
> I make dump runs in occasionally and the worst of the garbage goes near the back and is not to bad. My van is front wheel drive and has a very low lift in height compared to my pickup about 21 inches . I don't have a logo on mine yet but there is lots of space . The difference between outfitting my truck or getting the van was 4k so I went the van route. I agree a vehicle in good shape will help your image as a pro and can only help your closing rate. Best of luck with your new truck.
> ...


Thanks and best of luck with the van. I went back and forth a zillion times between getting a van or a truck. Is that around the same size as a Ford Transit Connect? It looks a bit larger.


----------



## rml63 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes that is the direct competition for this vehicle. If there is a difference it would be inches in either length or width. I bought this in Dec. at the end of the model year and the deal was right. The transit connect is the benchmark I think in this segment of vehicle, therefor the dealers around here are not willing to move on price.

If this vehicle had not worked out I would have considered a Nissan/Chevy small van but only as a last resort. They are the same vehicle but they take 15 inch tires that are expensive around these parts.

A small van like mine does not take plywood or 8 foot stock that well. I would like to get a roof rack, one like yours ,with a roller on the back. It seems very easy to use.

If money was no object, I would have got the fullsize Ram Promaster diesel, but at today's prices, I would have to live in it as well.

Mike


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Nice truck! But am I the only one who finds it very sad that most pickups nowadays are more car than pickup? All of them have a back seat, but the bed is getting smaller and smaller. Its very hard to find a truck with a full size bed anymore. I'm hauling tools and supplies, not my family.


I know what you mean I searched and searched for a truck with 8' bed last time I was looking. The biggest problem I have with a new truck like you pointed out is they are built for hauling a family not tools and all work related stuff. 

They have become a status symbol any more and the kicker for me 50-70 K for a truck that's made of cheap ass Chinese steel and plastic.... WTF ??I have seen a lot of 4-5 year old trucks starting rust... If I paid that much for truck that started rust that soon I would be pissed. That is roughly half of what I paid for my house!


----------

